# Vivonex Plus



## lordsnot (Apr 24, 2013)

So I am trying to go back on the Vivonex Plus diet again because i am so fed up with being a prisoner in a bathroom.

I started last Tuesday so today makes one week....but I have been cheating....

The only solid foods I have eaten have been half a bar of 85% cacao drak chocolate each day and several figs every evening to hlp keep things moving. I ate some grapes and a grapefruit one night as well. As for fluids I am still drinking two cups of coffee each morning with coconut milk, and I have been supplementing the vivnex with Atkins Diet Shakes as they have less sugar and carbs than anything else I can find.

Question is - am I sabotaging my own efforts?

I do take a prilosec each day - should I add a probiotic (say acidopholous?)?

Is it possible to achieve remission of my Crohn's and IBS with the cheating?

Is there a "safe" preworkout supp out there to give me an extra boost for weight training?

I am still smoking - I am miserable enough without eating.

I have reduced my daily "poops" to 2 or three from and avg of 10. I felt "empty" enough to go to the gym at 10:30 am on Saturday - that is the earliest I have been able to workout in years!

Thanks for any advice!!!

Diagnosed with:

Chron's Disease
Ulcerative Colitis
Irritable Bowel Syndrome
Hiatal Hernia
Barrett's Syndrome
Severe Sleep Apnea

Stuff I take:

Lialda
Canasa
Prilosec
Multivitamins

Cymbalta
Xanax - as needed
and...
Nicotine


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Yes. You are sabotaging your own efforts.

If it fails, does that mean that Vivonex Plus didn't help you, or that the figs and chocolate messed it up. The point is to make the experiment as simple and controlled as possible, so that you can draw clear conclusions.


----------



## lordsnot (Apr 24, 2013)

Dont mean to be a pest, but you only mention figs and chocolate....does that mean the prilosec, acidophilus, perhaps bananas, atkins shakes and coffee are OK..in your opinion?


----------

